# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  ABD İsrail'e Neden Hayır Diyemiyor Yahudi Lobisi ?

## ceydaaa

yahudi-lobisinin-b-plani_124796.jpgİsrail yönetimi, işgal ettiği topraklarda 1100 yeni konut inşasını kabul ederek tüm dünyaya bir kez daha meydan okudu. Ancak ABD yönetiminden tatmin edici bir tepki gelmedi. Peki neden ABD gibi bir ülke İsrail karşısında net bir tepki ortaya koyamıyor?
Vatan gazetesinden Uğur Koçbaşın haberine göre; Obama yeniden seçilebilmek için Yahudi lobisine muhtaç ve eli kolu bağlı. Konut inşaası için Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, Faydadan çok zarar getirecek bir adım ifadesini kullanırken ABDnin asıl pozisyonu ise, Filistinliler müzakerelere başlamak için konut inşaasının durdurulması şartından vazgeçsin şeklinde oldu. Böylece İsrailin gelecekteki Filistin devletinden toprak çalmaya devamı için de yeşil ışık yakıldı. Peki ABDnin İsraile bu koşulsuz desteğinin sebebi ne? Cevabı basit: İsrail lobisi
ABDde Yahudiler nüfusun sadece yüzde 2sini oluşturmasına rağmen dolar milyarderlerinin %50si Yahudi.
Musevilerin %94ü seçimler için kritik öneme sahip eyaletlerde yaşıyor.
1990dan beri Yahudi lobisinin seçim bağışı miktarı 56.8 milyon $. Arap lobisinin bağışı ise sadece 800 bin dolar.

----------

